# 1969 lemon pEEler original schwinn 4 SALE



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

1969 ORIGINAL SCHWINN LEMON PEELER 4 SALE GOT ALOT PROJECTS I DONT THINK I GOT TIME N ALOT OF MONEY TO RESTORE THIS ONE SEND ME SOME OFFERS OR GOOD TRADES THAT ARE WORTH THE BIKE! THANKS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ILL THROW IN SOME NEW TIRES FRONT AND BACK! WIT THE BIKE

IN AINT NO RUSH ON THIS SALE BUT IF A GOOD OFFER COMES UP ILL LET IT GO IF NOT IMA HAVE TO KEEP IT N RESTORE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what trades are you looking for? i got alot of parts i dont need.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 21 2008, 08:00 PM~12493343
> *what trades are you looking for? i got alot of parts i dont need.
> *


HOMIE IT DEPENDS WAT THEY ARE CUZ I NEED ALOT OF STUFF! WAT U GOT OR PM! I TALK TO A COUPLE PEEPS B4 POSTING THIS UP! MAYBE TRIKE KIT TWISTED HANDEL BARS FORKS ALL 2GETHER ETC...ATLEAST TO MATCH A PRICE OF THE LEMON PEELER!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i'll pm you my number.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 21 2008, 09:07 PM~12493446
> *i'll pm you my number.
> *


 :0 got his shit going on...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 21 2008, 07:59 PM~12494086
> *:0 got his shit going on...
> *


come on you already have hella bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 21 2008, 10:12 PM~12494267
> *come on you already have hella bikes. :biggrin:
> *


You could never get enough when it comes 2 schwinn bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 21 2008, 08:31 PM~12494522
> *You could never get enough when it comes 2 schwinn bikes
> *


you sir are a noble man.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN! SHOULD BE IN NEW OWNERS HANDS IN BOUT 3-4 DAYS!


THANKS!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey give a call hes looking for one 208-703-8881


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so i guess my trade is a no.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i just told him hes waiting on your call and happy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 22 2008, 05:33 PM~12502040
> *i just told him hes waiting on your call and happy
> *


who?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my bub that lives near by


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Its coming to a good home


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 06:55 PM~12502240
> *Its coming to a good home
> *


YEAP HOME SWEET HOME!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2008, 08:41 PM~12493126
> *1969 ORIGINAL SCHWINN LEMON PEELER 4 SALE GOT ALOT PROJECTS I DONT THINK I GOT TIME N ALOT OF MONEY TO RESTORE THIS ONE SEND ME SOME OFFERS OR GOOD TRADES THAT ARE WORTH THE BIKE! THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


  nice bike


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 22 2008, 07:05 PM~12502321
> * nice bike
> *


GRACIA BUT NOW ITS GONE TO NEW HOME!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

A very good home.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 22 2008, 05:55 PM~12502240
> *Its coming to a good home
> *


BALLER 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

BYE BYE! :tears: :angel: :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2008, 08:41 PM~12493126
> *1969 ORIGINAL SCHWINN LEMON PEELER 4 SALE GOT ALOT PROJECTS I DONT THINK I GOT TIME N ALOT OF MONEY TO RESTORE THIS ONE SEND ME SOME OFFERS OR GOOD TRADES THAT ARE WORTH THE BIKE! THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 23 2008, 06:00 PM~12510593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DNT TRIP HOMIE FROM WHAT I SAW ON SATURDAY UR GETTING SOME GOOD STUFF


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 23 2008, 07:12 PM~12511302
> *DNT TRIP HOMIE FROM WHAT I SAW ON SATURDAY UR GETTING SOME GOOD STUFF
> *


YEAH PLUS THIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE IN GOOD HANDS! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

to who is it going


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

MR.559 HOMIE!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

pinche borrega no que tu carnal iva a mandar su bike jajajaja


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 23 2008, 08:00 PM~12511726
> *MR.559 HOMIE!
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 23 2008, 09:00 PM~12511726
> *MR.559 HOMIE!
> *


I told you "YOU HAVE SCHWINN FEVER!"

you will enjoy restoring that bike... Take a lot of pics!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 24 2008, 12:27 PM~12517550
> *I told you    "YOU HAVE SCHWINN FEVER!"
> 
> you will enjoy restoring that bike...  Take a lot of pics!
> ...




You'll be getting lots of calls and questions when I start the restore on this one :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2008, 01:47 PM~12517705
> *You'll be getting lots of calls and questions when I start the restore on this one :biggrin:
> *


you better send me some $ to my paypal 
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:12 PM~12512937
> *pinche borrega  no que tu carnal  iva a  mandar  su bike  jajajaja
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

HOME SWEET HOME!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> BYE BYE! :tears: :angel: :wave:
> [/quo
> nice sock :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 23 2008, 07:12 PM~12511302
> *DNT TRIP HOMIE FROM WHAT I SAW ON SATURDAY UR GETTING SOME GOOD STUFF
> *


 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 7 2009, 05:50 PM~12635861
> *HOME SWEET HOME!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


easy restored

good luck


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 7 2009, 05:06 PM~12636030
> *easy restored
> 
> good luck
> *



thanks, need to finish 2 projects then this one


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 7 2009, 04:50 PM~12635861
> *HOME SWEET HOME!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE BIKE I SENT U DAMN IS IT THE CAMERA LENZ OR ITS LOOKS CLEANER! GOOD LUCK HOMIE I GOT U ON THE STUFF WE TALK ABOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2009, 05:27 PM~12636213
> *THATS THE BIKE I SENT U DAMN IS IT THE CAMERA LENZ OR ITS LOOKS CLEANER! GOOD LUCK HOMIE I GOT U ON THE STUFF WE TALK ABOUT! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 7 2009, 04:50 PM~12635861
> *HOME SWEET HOME!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

MY NEW TOY!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 08:16 PM~12647301
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: looks good homie


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 08:21 PM~12647349
> *:cheesy:  looks good homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12647529
> *:banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: ya might call me dumb but im not really about schwinn like that!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12647621
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: U KNOW U WANTED IT HAHAHA :rofl: :nono:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

who wont.yea i wanted it and did a better offer but its youre win


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:47 PM~12647659
> *who wont.yea i wanted it and did a better offer but its youre win
> *


THATS WAT U THINK BUT EVERYONE WAS THERE STYLE! N YOUR OFFER DIDNT MATCH ME! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 08:40 PM~12647568
> *:roflmao: ya might call me dumb but im not really about schwinn like that!
> *


FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK HOMIE AS LONG AS U LIKE THAT BIKE U GOT THATS ALL THAT MATTERS uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 08:50 PM~12647679
> *THATS WAT U THINK BUT EVERYONE WAS THERE STYLE! N YOUR OFFER DIDNT MATCH ME! :biggrin:
> *



 its all about what you like


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

i dont understand but who wont take that offer that i offer u but anyways Good luck on north carolina show repping that bike THAT U DID


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 8 2009, 08:51 PM~12647691
> *FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK HOMIE AS LONG AS U LIKE THAT BIKE U GOT THATS ALL THAT MATTERS uffin:
> *


YEP FUCK WAT THEY SAY ITS ME N MY STLYE!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12647695
> *i dont understand but who wont take that offer that i offer u but anyways Good luck on north carolina show repping that bike THAT U DID
> *


COME DOWN FROM NYC SOMETIME N SHOW OFF THE BIKES THAT U PAY TO LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 08:51 PM~12647694
> *  its all about what you like
> *


SIMON! JUST MAD HOMIE DONT KNOW WHY! THEY MAD NOW BUT FUCK ALL THEM HAHA! I GOT OF MARYLAND WITH MY UGLY BIKE EVERYWHERE IS JUST ME!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

NAW PROBALY HOPE IF ALL GOES WELL GONNA GO TO DENVER KICK IT BACK WITH THE HOMIE CHARGER ON THE BIG SHOW BUT ITS COOL EVERYONE WITH THEIR STYLE AND THATS YOURES WHAT CAN I DO


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12647695
> *i dont understand but who wont take that offer that i offer u but anyways Good luck on north carolina show repping that bike THAT U DID
> *


POST PICS OF UR OFFER! LETS SEE WAT U HAD! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12647749
> *NAW PROBALY HOPE IF ALL GOES WELL GONNA GO TO DENVER KICK IT BACK WITH THE HOMIE CHARGER ON THE BIG SHOW BUT ITS COOL EVERYONE WITH THEIR STYLE AND THATS YOURES WHAT CAN I DO
> *


THATS WATS UP STICK 2 UR OWN!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

CANT DOG ITS A PROJECT EVERYTHING ON ITS TIME


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:57 PM~12647772
> *CANT DOG ITS A PROJECT EVERYTHING ON ITS TIME
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:00 PM~12647811
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


I GUESS UR BORED HAHA :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

IMA POST PICKS OF NOTURIOUS ODL OFFER ME 4 LEMON PEELER IN A FEW! :nono:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:cheesy: LETS SEE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THATS BEEN A BITCH BUT GO AHEAD POST THEM.ITS COOL ANYWAYS THEY AINT MYNE ANYMORE SOLD THEM


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12647878
> *THATS BEEN A BITCH BUT GO AHEAD POST THEM.ITS COOL ANYWAYS THEY AINT MYNE ANYMORE SOLD THEM
> *


ME BEING A BITCH U SED UR OFFER WAS BETTER BITCH I MEAN ODL CUZ NOT NOTURIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12647878
> *THATS BEEN A BITCH BUT GO AHEAD POST THEM.ITS COOL ANYWAYS THEY AINT MYNE ANYMORE SOLD THEM
> *


U JUST SED UR PROJECT NOW U SOLD THEM HAHA FUNNY DUDE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

WHAT EVER JUST WAIT FOR PEEPS 2 C MY PROJECT LET MY PARTS DO THE TALK.

ORALE....


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12647917
> *WHAT EVER JUST WAIT FOR PEEPS 2 C MY PROJECT LET MY PARTS DO THE TALK.
> 
> ORALE....
> *


LET THE MONEY U PAID 4 THE PARTS N BIKE DO THE TALK RITE! OK THATS WAT I THOUGHT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THATS WHAT THE FERIA IS FOR SHIT THATS WHY IN NEW YORK


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:11 PM~12647932
> *THATS WHAT THE FERIA IS FOR SHIT THATS WHY IN NEW YORK
> *


OK SO WHY U TRIPPING CRYING BOUT A TRADE I MADE! BUT WAT EVER!


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

hno: :loco:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

esta chida tu bike wey,


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 8 2009, 09:13 PM~12647957
> *esta chida tu bike  wey,
> *


SIMON IM JUST SIMPLE HOMIE NOT FANCY LIKE SADER 20 AKA NOTORIOUS ODL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

BACK THE FUCK OUT IM CHILL CALM DOWN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 8 2009, 09:13 PM~12647957
> *esta chida tu bike  wey,
> *


GRACIAS WEY


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:17 PM~12648028
> *BACK THE FUCK OUT IM CHILL CALM DOWN
> *


 hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

U ACT SO FUCKING HARD SERIOUS IM JUST TALKING IN A GOOD WAY


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

is cool si te late like ya'll said everyone whit their own style ,y esta chido


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:19 PM~12648054
> *U ACT SO FUCKING HARD SERIOUS IM JUST TALKING IN A GOOD WAY
> *


IM GOOD ... U BROUGHT UP THAT UR OFFER WAS BETTER N SHIT....O NO?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

ORA JUST WAISTING MY TIME ALRATOZ


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12648086
> *ORA JUST WAISTING MY TIME ALRATOZ
> *


ALWAYS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 09:23 PM~12648102
> *ALWAYS
> *


I LOVE LAYITLOW JUST 4 THE REASON THAT THERE LOVERS N HATERS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 09:21 PM~12648081
> *IM GOOD ... U BROUGHT UP  THAT UR OFFER WAS BETTER N SHIT....O NO?
> *



:yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

X5


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

DAMN CANT FIND THE PICS OF THE GREAT OFFER MR FANCY NOTOURIOS GAVE ME IMA POST THEM SO WAIT HAHAHA IM JUST BORED BOUT TO GO TO BED BUT B4 IMA TRY TO SOME PICS OF THE GREAT OFFER I REFUSED!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12648150
> *X5
> *


WASTING HIS TIME N HE KEEPS COMING 4 MORE! :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

* FUCK A PINCHE HATER* :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

TE CONTESTE A TI PUTO SAQUESE ALA VERGA FUE AL OTRO


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:29 PM~12648181
> *TE CONTESTE A TI PUTO SAQUESE ALA VERGA FUE AL OTRO
> *


A CHINGAR A SU MADRE PUTO AMI NO ME ANDES CON TUS MAMADAS... WHY U HATING ON HOMIE STOP ACTING LIKE A LIL KID AND STOP HATING


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

OK THIS WAT NOTORIOUS ODL OFFER ME FOR MY LEMON PEELER THIS PARTS N HE ALSO WANTED ME TO TAKE THE LEMON PEELER TO NYC TO HIM CUZ HIS PARTS WRE SO GOOD N MY LEMON PEELER WAS RUSTY N SHIT.......NOT MY STYLE SOO I WAS LIKE WAT DA FUCK HELL NOOOOO>>>>... CHECK THEM OUT N LET ME KNOW WAT YA THINK GOOD OFFER OR WAT! NOT A GOOD OFFER FOR ME N TO TAKE TO HIM TO NYC DAMN NOT EVEN!!!!!!!


























:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 8 2009, 10:32 PM~12648224
> *A CHINGAR A SU MADRE PUTO AMI NO ME ANDES CON TUS MAMADAS... WHY U HATING ON HOMIE STOP ACTING LIKE A LIL KID AND STOP HATING
> *


ME ACTING LIKE LIL KID WHOS TALKING 2 U I HAVENT EVEN REPLLY 2 U


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12648276
> *ME ACTING LIKE LIL KID WHOS TALKING 2 U I HAVENT EVEN REPLLY 2 U
> *


 :wow: :rant:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 PM~12648266
> *OK THIS WAT NOTORIOUS ODL OFFER ME FOR MY LEMON PEELER THIS PARTS N HE ALSO WANTED ME TO TAKE THE LEMON PEELER TO NYC TO HIM CUZ HIS PARTS WRE SO GOOD N MY LEMON PEELER WAS RUSTY N SHIT.......NOT MY STYLE SOO I WAS LIKE WAT DA FUCK HELL NOOOOO>>>>... CHECK THEM OUT N LET ME KNOW WAT YA THINK GOOD OFFER OR WAT! NOT A GOOD OFFER FOR ME N TO TAKE TO HIM TO NYC DAMN NOT EVEN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW 
WE HAVE A WINNER BRAVO


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12648266
> *OK THIS WAT NOTORIOUS ODL OFFER ME FOR MY LEMON PEELER THIS PARTS N HE ALSO WANTED ME TO TAKE THE LEMON PEELER TO NYC TO HIM CUZ HIS PARTS WRE SO GOOD N MY LEMON PEELER WAS RUSTY N SHIT.......NOT MY STYLE SOO I WAS LIKE WAT DA FUCK HELL NOOOOO>>>>... CHECK THEM OUT N LET ME KNOW WAT YA THINK GOOD OFFER OR WAT! NOT A GOOD OFFER FOR ME N TO TAKE TO HIM TO NYC DAMN NOT EVEN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH N THIS TIME I WASNT EVEN SELLING THIS BIKE BUT LIKE ALWAYS HE DO TO ALOT PEEPS IN HERE HE PM N ASK TO TRADE THE LEMON PEELER


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12648276
> *ME ACTING LIKE LIL KID WHOS TALKING 2 U I HAVENT EVEN REPLLY 2 U
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT REPLY WAS JUST TO SEE IF U WERE TRYING TO TALK SHIT TO ME.... SO SI TE QUEDA EL SACO PUES PONTELO


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I GOTTA MAKE MORE BABIES HAHAHA PEACE N FUCK THE HATERS!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 8 2009, 09:32 PM~12648224
> *A CHINGAR A SU MADRE PUTO AMI NO ME ANDES CON TUS MAMADAS... WHY U HATING ON HOMIE STOP ACTING LIKE A LIL KID AND STOP HATING
> *


:tears: :angry: :twak: :tears:
DAMN HOMIE DONT MAKE HIM CRY!LOL


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 09:46 PM~12648446
> *:tears:  :angry:  :twak:  :tears:
> *


DAMN HOMIE DONT MAKE HIM CRY!LOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

MATURE GROW UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

